# Navionics Premium HotMaps 2008 - North Zone



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got a 2nd Lowrance unit put into my boat and got the new Navionics chip. There was a nice break in the weather this morning and sneaked out to one of my favorite nearby lakes to test it out. It feels like the first time I used sonar for ice fishing where I'm not sure I'll be able to fish without it now.

The only downside is adjusting to water levels may take a little time on some lakes, but I'm sure that'll come with using it more.

Anyone have any tips about using the chip that's worth passing along? BTW, the unit I'm running it on is the Lowrance LMS-520c.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Sweet isn't it? I really like mine. I don't really key on the depths the chip gives me. I'll do some rough calculating, but mainly I use it for finding the structure. That is the biggest thing. The HD lakes, like Oahe, are awesome to say the least. I will not go without it!


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

I have the 2007 navionics chip that I run in my LMS-520c for the front of the boat. Its great on lakes that are in HD but the others are far from accurate in my experience. It still helps out a lot with finding structure its just not as accurate. I have a few lakemaster chips and love them too.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Chris, you like that 520 so far? Undecided if I should do a sonar/GPS for the front or go flasher and stand alone GPS like I had in old boat. Love using the flasher and I no you can use the 520 as a flasher also. I have a FL20 that I would love to run.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Just get co-pilot and save the money on the sonar up front.
I have co-pilot on my terrova, and sit in the captains seat and use my LCX-38HD it's the only way to go. :beer:


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I like to sit up front and run two rods. Getting the boat all setup tomorrow w/ Vex Edge and 5200C on console and the 520C on the bow.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Duck Commander said:


> Chris, you like that 520 so far? Undecided if I should do a sonar/GPS for the front or go flasher and stand alone GPS like I had in old boat. Love using the flasher and I no you can use the 520 as a flasher also. I have a FL20 that I would love to run.


I do like the unit a lot, but I often ponder about going a step bigger in screen size. It allows you to zoom in more and get more of the surroundings. Maybe not the biggest deal, but on lakes with a lot of structure it's nice to see it all in one picture.

If I did it again I'd have the same unit up front and back.


----------

